# What are your blindfolded methods/memorization help



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 31, 2010)

I just wanted to know what many peoples methods are while blindfolding a cube (including all cubes like 2x2 - bigger cubes) because I'm slightly newer to blindfolding and I am curious to what method are fastest and the best.
Also, I'm wondering what type of memorization people use because I have trouble with that part. I can solve the 3x3 in like 12 minutes, 10 minute memorization, 2 minute execution.
Thanks for help


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 31, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> I just wanted to know what many peoples methods are while blindfolding a cube (including all cubes like 2x2 - bigger cubes) because I'm slightly newer to blindfolding and I am curious to what method are fastest and the best.
> Also, I'm wondering what type of memorization people use because I have trouble with that part. I can solve the 3x3 in like 12 minutes, 10 minute memorization, 2 minute execution.
> Thanks for help



You can find information on most of popular blindfolded methods on the wiki at The Blindfold Methods Page. Any method that works on the 3x3x3 can be adapted for use on the 2x2x2. For information on the bigger cubes blindfolded, please see the stickied threads in the How to's Forum.

As for memorization methods, there is a lengthy discussion thread, Memory Methods, in the sticky threads of this forum with more detailed information on methods people use.

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------

